# Pet Insurance



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Just wondering if anyone has HealthyPaws pet insurance and their opinions about the value and coverage.

Any other thoughts regarding pet insurance would be appreciated as well.

I have found with the pet insurance we had for our other shepherds there were many exclusions based on the breed.....genetic predispositions etc.

Thank you for your thoughts,

SuperG


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I have VPI - they pay promptly and have a wellness coverage, but genetic illnesses like hd are excluded. I just wanted a major medical coverage & the wellness. The monthly premium is low at $42/month. I have read in some of the past threads on pet insurance that there are companies that cover the genetic illnesses. One is PetPlan and it is mentioned in this older thread http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/basic-care/195255-pet-insurance-choose.html Healthy Paws is also mentioned in that thread.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

There is an outstanding old thread in which a member who is an insurance industry professional read and analyzed the policy documents and exclusions. In that thread, PetPlan and Trupanion seemed to be the winners. 

I pay around $580 annually for a Petplan policy for an adult -- not much more than MaryBeth is paying for VPI with all their exclusions. The key, though, which is discussed in that old thread is that you MUST get a an orthopedic exam within 30 days of buying the policy if you want Petplan coverage from HD and ACL injuries. This will create a record that there were no pre-existing problems. If you don't do that, the policy says those things aren't covered.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Thank you Magwart and Mary Beth.

SuperG


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I was looking into trupanion, it comes highly recommended at the vet. With as many dogs as I have I wish someone offered a "family" plan, that would be great.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

llombardo said:


> I was looking into trupanion, it comes highly recommended at the vet. With as many dogs as I have I wish someone offered a "family" plan, that would be great.


AGREE!!! 

Offering a meager 10% discount for each extra dog isn't much. It does get very expensive in multi-dog houses.


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

SuperG said:


> Just wondering if anyone has HealthyPaws pet insurance and their opinions about the value and coverage.
> 
> Any other thoughts regarding pet insurance would be appreciated as well.
> 
> ...


I have HealthyPaws. I'm very happy with it. Have had a few claims, done easily by email and refunded almost immediately. Exclusions are based on vet report upon registration (for pre-existing). Hip evaluation not required but there is a 12 month wait period for that. Deductibles are flexible and price is very affordable. Covers congenital and long term illnesses/diseases. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Magwart said:


> AGREE!!!
> 
> Offering a meager 10% discount for each extra dog isn't much. It does get very expensive in multi-dog houses.


Trupanion doesn't even offer a discount, she explained why, but I wasn't listening after the no part. If I were to insure every pet in my house it would be about 600 a month. It's hard to pick this one or that one to insure because all have chance of getting cancer, hd, ACL tears, etc.


----------



## Myah's Mom (Mar 25, 2013)

I have Trupanion and LOVE IT!!! They cover hip dysplasia at no additional cost. Plus, most all genetic issues are covered.

They have several different plans. Once your dog has an issue, your deductible is applied to that. It's not yearly, so if your dog develops any kind of condition, you meet the deductible ONCE for life on THAT condition. The bad part is that if they develop multiple issues, then you meet the deductible on each condition, I believe.

Now, having said that, I might look into other insurance companies, if I didn't own an English Bulldog (major medical $$$$). I got Trupanion for him, then added the GSD on.

Just for a GSD, I would shop around. But I like what we have. It works.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Mary Beth said:


> I have VPI - they pay promptly and have a wellness coverage, but genetic illnesses like hd are excluded. I just wanted a major medical coverage & the wellness. The monthly premium is low at $42/month. I have read in some of the past threads on pet insurance that there are companies that cover the genetic illnesses. One is PetPlan and it is mentioned in this older thread http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/basic-care/195255-pet-insurance-choose.html Healthy Paws is also mentioned in that thread.


Sorry for the misinformation. I meant pre-existing conditions. The VPI major medical does cover hereditary and chronic conditions.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Angelina03 said:


> I have HealthyPaws. I'm very happy with it. Have had a few claims, done easily by email and refunded almost immediately. Exclusions are based on vet report upon registration (for pre-existing). Hip evaluation not required but there is a 12 month wait period for that. Deductibles are flexible and price is very affordable. Covers congenital and long term illnesses/diseases.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Thanks, we ended up going with HealthyPaws and hope we never have to use it.

SuperG


----------

